# Utah Lake sunset



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

While others were shooting ducks, I was shooting this...


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!

Do you think if I get the same camera you have my pictures will be just as good?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Do you think if I get the same camera you have my pictures will be just as good?


It's the Indian, not the arrow.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

the funny thing about these kind of pictures... minutes can change the colors of that glimmering off the clouds...I saw a really nice morning sun rise and it was reflecting off the clouds in a way that created that orange color...within a few minutes it was nothing like when i saw it... Great catch!


----------

